# setting up a 55



## jazmine (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am returning to the fishkeeping hobby after several years away and am jumping right in with a 55 gallon fw tank. I would like to create a well planted aquarium but I have no experience with live aquatic plants so I am learning as much as I can prior to purchasing the equipment. I am considering an undergravel heater and would love some opinions on those. They aren't as easy as the common submersible heater but I have been reading that they are good for live plants. My concern is replacing it if there is ever a problem or having it pop up from the gravel. An opinions on these?


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I was thinking about getting one of those too but was told (but several people) that they alone aren't powerful enough to warm up your whole tank. And as you just mentioned, if it breaks, you're SCREWED. Let us know what you decide. I'm curious.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*This sounds like a really fun project and im interested in hearing the opinions as well, Im sure very shortly Our Own Planted tank Guru
*susankat *will chime in here with some very sound information. *


----------



## jazmine (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes, I think I will have so much fun learning and setting it up. I've wanted to get back into it for a long time. I have the tank and just ordered the stand from ebay last night. And I got myself a JBJ power compact light with 2 10K daylight and 2 7100K blue. 4 bulbs at 65 watts each. I think that may be verging on overkill but I plan to supplement CO2, which will be a whole new realm for me as well.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I was thinking about doing the co2 thing myself but I don't know.. looks like it could be expensive. I don't even know what kind of lights I have. I hope it's enough for my plants. I've got a 75 gal tank and one long strip light.


----------

